# Are you an extroverted or introverted gamer?



## jDSX (Oct 25, 2016)

Everyone approaches gaming differently. For some, gaming is a fun way to connect with others while some like to disappear into the worlds the games open up; others may like both experiences.

While I have learnt to enjoy being with people in social & work circumstances, my gaming time on the 3DS is exclusively "me time". I particularly like playing RPGs and simulation games which enable me to immerse into a new reality for a while by myself.

I am highly introverted by nature so I guess it's no surprise that my gaming style would reflect that.

What about you?


----------



## andremario81 (Oct 25, 2016)

Introvert primarily. I like online play on my 3ds but being that my life takes me everywhere I don't make enough time to play online plus I get creamed a lot of times because some players have more time to craft there skills then I do competitively. I love online play tho it is fun but gaming is more me than we time. I like this topic! Anyone got anything they'd like to share?


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 25, 2016)

Mostly an introvert player.  I sometimes play online - *looks at MH Generations nervously*.  My gaming time is "me time", and I cannot stand whipping out my smartphone when waiting for people or stuff.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2016)

Gaming is like masturbation. Fun on your own or with a significant other, but weird and uncomfortable if you do it with strangers on the internet.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 25, 2016)

Honestly, these days I don't play a lot of games on my own, but I'm usually up for a good multiplayer game.
When I play multiplayer, it's usually with family, or online with close friends.
I only really play single player games when there's a new game out in a franchise I really like, such as Zelda, Mario and Pokemon.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2016)

Extrovert gamer mostly. I love to play multiplayer games, like mario kart.

I also play alone, during my free time, but I get bored relatively quickly.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 25, 2016)

Does this question apply to online games?


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 25, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Gaming is like masturbation. Fun on your own or with a significant other, but weird and uncomfortable if you do it with strangers on the internet.



Exactly that.
I don't play multiplayer outside of with friends on private servers which is extremely rare.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm an introvert. Also none of the few friends I have play video games and never have been good at making friends which most people don't believe when they meet me. I can act extroverted at work or if I have to but really I'm just shy and don't talk much.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 25, 2016)

Introversion and gaming are like peanut butter and jelly, sad to say.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2016)

Very introvert gamer here. I really dislike playing online, because it's just not for me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 25, 2016)

I dunno if this matters but is not my place to say, is just someone asked a question that they were curious about. I made a blog about social gaming and difference between introvert and extrovert which the video is from.

Basically to summerize, i play game alone most of the time cause i do not have anyone willing to play with me. While there is online games to play, i do not really agree with playing random lobby and people who are total strangers for only 5 minutes. I prefer someone i can actually develope a relationship with (That does not mean romance or with girls) Is just a matter of being more constructive. Is not constructive to me to play random people with "Potty mouth humor" twoards me on daily basis, when i could be playing with someone who potentially can allow me to have better company and time doing so. If i had actual people to invite to my house i would be glad to play with them but as i said before i do not so online is my only option.

Bottom line, people will struggle with certain things about anything and this is no exception. More common is the fact people seem to be pushing network gaming a lot more than in house gathered around tv gaming, which is hard to seee when every game you buy is online mode (not really every just a majority) and unless we have ways to play games without split screen is just something i see people maybe avoiding more common.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 25, 2016)

Introverted. I avoid online games where I have to interact with other people. I would rather play a multiplayer game solo, and die often, than go in a group. Games like splatoon or mario kart online I'll play though, because I don't have to directly interact with anyone. Just shoot or drive. I still prefer single player.


----------



## Erikku (Oct 25, 2016)

Mainly introvert, but I've seen myself trying to be extroverted more. ofc, in chats like gmod, CoD, overwatch, etc. introverted all the way, it's fun to hear the screams of trolls imo

yee it does get annoying after a while tho lmao


----------



## Raylight (Oct 25, 2016)

Introvert i like my me time.


----------



## prion (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't play games super often but when I do I generally prefer multiplayer stuff.


----------



## Condarkness (Oct 25, 2016)

Introverted for sure. Even though I have a ps4, 3, wii u, and all downstairs, I am upstairs still playing my vita, and 3ds. I like my time, its for me, by me, and only for me.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 25, 2016)

I won't be surprised if most people here are introverted gamers. haha.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 25, 2016)

Neither. Video games are for losers lmao.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Oct 25, 2016)

Definitely introvert though my roommates were always willing to play a round of Smash, Mario Kart, or GoldenEye. The main problem we have now is finding the time to play at all.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Oct 25, 2016)

Mostly depends on my mood


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 25, 2016)

Extroverted. On my own, I never feel like I have a reason to hook up my PS4.


----------



## DKB (Oct 25, 2016)

Extroverted.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 25, 2016)

ov3rkill said:


> I won't be surprised if most people here are introverted gamers. haha.


Could you explain that a little more please?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 25, 2016)

introverted . while I have nothing against playing online I get most of my enjoyment playing by myself


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 25, 2016)

@Sonic Angel Knight

I don't know the psychology on why? But what he said, 


zoogie said:


> Introversion and gaming are like peanut butter and jelly, sad to say.


----------



## zixu (Oct 28, 2016)

I was entirely an introvert gamer until I was introduced to the crack that was MapleStory in middle school.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm mostly an introverted gamer. 
I just rather play a game on my own.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't use in game voice chat options and I mute all other players if I play online. I prefer to play single player, but some games are a lot better in multiplayer, such as Call of Duty, Super Smash Brothers, and Minecraft. I also see no point in playing Minecraft in single player. Nobody will be able to see your amazing creations!


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 28, 2016)

Gaming is my escape, so introverted.  I'll play with my kids on occasion, but otherwise strictly single player.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm typically introverted, even with multiplayer games. I rarely ever talk over the mic, I prefer to listen, like in Overwatch or when I used to play Guild Wars 2


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 28, 2016)

If there was poll, it should just say introvert and introvert cause that what it looks like here.
Any extrovert people here? YOU GOT ME WONDERING.


----------



## retrofan_k (Oct 28, 2016)

Bit of both, yet mostly introverted because 98% of online is full of butthurt scrubs and having to deal with their emotions because they lose, which then takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2016)

I love local multiplayer games, I usually jump at any chance to play them. I don't do a lot of online gaming though, I don't find much pleasure in playing against people I don't know.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 28, 2016)

As a true introvert kind off person, I really like playing games alone (with a good beer).
When playing a game I can switch my off the world around me, my only focus is me playing a game.
After 7 years I quit playing games online. Becase the off high prices for the games (COD 70euro + season pack 50 euro), PSN+ (50 euro) and it cost allot off time to be good at COD.
For that money and time I can play better games and do another stuff.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 28, 2016)

I am an introvert. I generally prefer single-player games, often RPGs like Skyrim, where I can just get immersed in the game and play by myself. I like CS:GO, and it's pretty much the only game I play online.

Hell, I do play Elder Scrolls Online as if it were Skyrim, ignoring that it is an MMORPG, I play it like I would play Skyrim. Only a couple times I partied with someone when playing, and it was a friend of mine who got the game at the same time as me, and we went and played a few dungeons with other friends of his.

Just those 2 or 3 times though, other than that, I always solo MMORPGs.

My favourite games ARE single-player.

I barely ever played Pokémon online, too, though I played thousands of hours of it overall, counting every game.

Gravity Rush, Persona 3, Pokémon, Skyrim, Tetris, etc. That's the kind of game I play.


----------

